# Terra Brasilis



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Atol das Rocas - Rio Grande do Norte


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Pantanal - Mato Grosso do Sul


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Eco-Paradise :drool:


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Peixe-boi marinho - Porto de Pedras, Alagoas


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Muriqui - Minas Gerais

Wolly Spider Monkey with younglet


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Random photos of Brazil


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

added more photos to Parque Nacional da Serra Geral - Rio Grande do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53340803&postcount=18


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Atlantic Rainforest - São Paulo


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional dos Aparados da Serra - Rio Grande do Sul





























Itaimbezinho Canyon - Brazil by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr


----------



## reddoor (Mar 22, 2010)

OMG


these pics are so wonderful

i like them so much'


thanx for your sharing


----------



## jonio (Oct 1, 2009)

*BELLISSIME!!!*
Grazie da un italiano follemente innamorato del meraviglioso Brasile.
Obrigado!


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Monte Roraima - Roraima


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Amo o Brasil... I loved Brasil, I went to Santa Catarina state and Iguaçú Falls in september, it's from another world :drool:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

The last pics...mg:


----------



## Maldonado (Oct 14, 2006)

Man these pics are *AMAZING!!!* This is an incredible country! :yes:


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Cânion Malacara


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

:drool:

Brazil could be just another country in therms of skyscraper and that 'concrete' stuffs. But if you see the natural enviorment of those place, things chance to another perspective. This is what make me proud of being brazilian. We are so blessy in therms of culture and nature! 

Keep posting :banana:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

:eek2:


----------



## WYZ (Apr 8, 2010)

:bow:Awesome. It’s really hard to come up with words to describe it.
Sea, rivers, waterfalls, plains, mountain ranges, canyons, forest, dunes and every color of the rainbow.:drool:


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Serra Vermelha - Piauí


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional do Catimbau - Pernambuco 


and the sun rises again! by Alessandro Bearzi, on Flickr


are we alone? by Alessandro Bearzi, on Flickr



Serra das Torres by Alessandro Bearzi, on Flickr


Sítio Igrejinha by Alessandro Bearzi, on Flickr


A moment to remember by Alessandro Bearzi, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Serra do Gorgulho


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Canoa Quebrada 


















































































by Alex Uchoa


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ilha do Papagaio - Cabo Frio


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Arraial do Cabo - Ilha dos Franceses


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Rio Grande do Sul - Pampas


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Cânion do Montenegro - São José dos Ausentes


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Estadual Marinho da Laje de Santos


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Porto de Galinhas


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional Cavernas do Peruaçu


peruaçu by wal Moraes, on Flickr


Conversão de linhas... by Oncotô?!?, on Flickr


Muito alto... by Oncotô?!?, on Flickr


Alto... by Oncotô?!?, on Flickr


A luz no fim do túnel... by Oncotô?!?, on Flickr


Espelho by Oncotô?!?, on Flickr


Boca do Diabo... by Oncotô?!?, on Flickr


IMG_3431 by Oncotô?!?, on Flickr


Parna Cavernas do Peruaçu - Norte de MG by Geiser Trivelato, on Flickr


Parna Cavernas do Peruaçu - norte de MG by Geiser Trivelato, on Flickr


Paintings in the Caboclos Cave- Peruaçu National Park- MG/Brazil by terraquatro, on Flickr


----------



## raffasoares (Jul 30, 2009)

As fotos do Parque do catimbau são de uma beleza de deixar o queixo caído... e não só pelo maravilhoso lugar em si. A qualidade do fotógrafo é inquestionável.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

IMG_8052 Gavião-belo (Busarellus nigricollis) by Geiser Trivelato, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Morro de São Paulo 





































Alex Uchoa


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional da Serra da Bodoquena


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional das Nascentes do Rio Parnaíba


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Expedition Mariuá-Jauaperí


Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Trinta-réis-grande, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Amphisbaena fuliginosa, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Jacaré-açu, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Floresta de Xixuaú, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Lagarto, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Arquipélago Mariuá, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Floresta do arquipélago de Mariuá, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Anapixi, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Ariranha, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Swartzia, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Anapixi, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Cachoeira de Samaúma, Amazonas e Roraima, Brasil by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Muriqui-do-sul, Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Muriqui-do-sul, Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Aranha, Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Inseto, Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Sapo, Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Veado-mateiro, Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Parque Estadual Carlos Botelho, São Paulo by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Chapada Ibiapaba, Ceará by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Barra de São Miguel II, Alagoas by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


Barra de São Miguel I, Alagoas by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Barra de Santo Antônio I, Alagoas by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe


Maçarico-branco (Calidris alba) by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com, on Flickr


Flamingo-chileno (Phoenicopterus chilensis) by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com, on Flickr


Maguari (Ciconia maguari) by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com, on Flickr


Marreca-colhereira (Anas platalea) by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com, on Flickr


Piru-piru (Haematopus palliatus) by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com, on Flickr


Capororoca (Coscoroba coscoroba) by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com, on Flickr


Cabeça-seca (Mycteria americana) by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com, on Flickr


Viuvinha-de-óculos (Hymenops perspicillatus) by Dario Lins - www.dariolins.com, on Flickr


Lagoa do Peixe 2011 by Juliano Dias, on Flickr


Lagoa do Peixe 2011 by Juliano Dias, on Flickr


Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe by Juliano Dias, on Flickr


Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe by Juliano Dias, on Flickr


Parque Nacional da Lagoa do Peixe by Juliano Dias, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ilhéus | Estado da Bahia









_http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3029/3077513043_9b3fb5ea14_b_​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Atlantic Rainforest









Royal-Flycatcher





















































































































Atlantic Rainforest, areas with many thousands of square kilometers of primary rainforest, home of huge ancient trees, rare birds and even jaguars!​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

The Pantanal


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Guaritas, Caçapava do Sul


DSC_6279.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr


DSC_6286.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr


DSC_0616.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr


DSC_1082.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr


DSC_2433.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr


DSC_7437.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr

DSC_1105.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr


DSC_2461.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr


DSC_6245.JPG by Valerio Pillar, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Pico dos Marins


Pico dos Marins by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Vista by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Pico dos Marins (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Keep Walking by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Travessia by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Lavrado - Roraima 








































RIO COTINGO RORAIMA by JPavani, on Flickr


RIOS QUE CORTAM AS SERRAS DO NORTE DE RORAIMA by JPavani, on Flickr


Lavrado Roraimense by JPavani, on Flickr

lavrados (similar to Africa’s savannas) cut by rivers and dotted with waterfalls. The flora is particularly rich—there are 400 species of bromelias alone and 2 thousand species of flowers and ferns. it a different ecosystem to the Cerrado in central Brazil. THE LAVRADEIRO HORSES – The introduction of horses probably took place around 1718 when the Portuguese went up the Rio Branco and started the colonization of the region. The extensive system on the cattle-breeding ranches allowed the horses to reproduce without human control. From natural selection occurred since almost 300 years – with several generations of wild horses which had learned to fight for their existence – the “Lavradeiro de Roraima” race came off. Climatic conditions of their home, the savanna, alimentation of low nutrition value and their geographic isolation by natural walls (the bordering mountain ranges), turned these horses to present extraordinary peculiar characteristics : they are small (1.40 m), very fertile, surprisingly fast (they can run a 60 km/h during 30 minutes), are suitable for hard work and resistant against diseases and parasites.​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional do Itatiaia


Sky by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Planalto do Itatiaia by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Itatiaia by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Agulhas Negras (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Maciço das Prateleiras by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Pedra do Altarzinho by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


As águas geladas da montanha by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Vista do Morro Camelo by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Luz Matinal by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Cachoeira das Flores by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Flow by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Sky (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Envolvente by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Morro do Couto by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Abrigo Rebouças by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Noite estrelada by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul


Blue Lagoon Cave by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr


Phantom Waterfall by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr


Macaw's Hole by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr


Rio Sucury - Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul - Brazil by rcheles, on Flickr


Rio Sucury - Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul - Brazil by rcheles, on Flickr


Bonito, Mato Grosso do Sul by Visit Brasil, on Flickr


Rio Sucury - Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul - Brazil by rcheles, on Flickr


Piraputanga - Rio Sucury - Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul - Brazil by rcheles, on Flickr


Nascente Rio Sucury - Bonito - Mato Grosso do Sul - Brazil by rcheles, on Flickr


Monkey's Hole Waterfall by Ricardo Bevilaqua, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Raso da Catarina - Bahia


113026 Sand Stone Cliffs by birthrightearth, on Flickr


113011 Sand Stone Cliffs by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Lear's and cactus by spiderhunters, on Flickr


Canudos by Luísa Alvim, on Flickr


Canudos by Luísa Alvim, on Flick


Canudos by Luísa Alvim, on Flickr


Canudos by Luísa Alvim, on Flickr


Canudos by Luísa Alvim, on Flickr


Canudos by Luísa Alvim, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Barra Grande - State of Bahia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulodetarso/2721329994/sizes/l/in/set-72157606482921322/


Vista aérea leste by Paulo Penna, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Pico das Almas 


DSC_4351 by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Esporões by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Campo do Queiroz e Pico das Almas by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Pico das Almas ao amanhecer by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Agulhas de rocha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


DSC_4263 by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Sol da tarde by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Iniciando a descida by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Paredão Sul do Pico das Almas by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Campo do Queiroz visto do cume by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Topo do Nordeste by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Serra das Almas vista do cume by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Pirâmide do Pico das Almas by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Metaconglomerados by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Xique-xique by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Esporões de rocha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Vista parcial da Serra das Almas by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Nascentes do Rio Brumado by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Paisagem Surreal by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Portal das Almas by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Pico das Almas visto do Queiroz by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Pequena lagoa no Campo do Queiroz by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Campo do Queiroz by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Pico das Almas visto do Queiroz by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Campo do Queiroz by Michael Strugale, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Brazilian wildlife


Southern Tamandua by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Southern Tamandua by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Neotropical Racer by birthrightearth, on Flickr


108372 Blue-fronted Parrot by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brazilian Lancehead Pitviper by birthrightearth, on Flickr


106842 Toco Toucan at Nest by birthrightearth, on Flickr


106642 Great Potoo by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Maned Wolf by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Maned Wolf by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Hyacinth Macaw Feeding by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brazilian lesser long-nosed armadillo by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brazilian lesser long-nosed armadillo by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Six-banded (Yellow) Armadillo by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Three-banded Armadillo by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Three-banded Armadillo by birthrightearth, on Flickr


113174 Iguanid Lizard by birthrightearth, on Flickr


113258 Anaconda Sunbathing by birthrightearth, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Piaui State, BRAZIL


Brown Capuchin Monkey with palm nuts by birthrightearth, on Flickr


D1X 631 Capuchin Feeding by birthrightearth, on Flickr


D1X 606 Capuchin Feeding by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brown Capuchin Monkey-tool using by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brown Capuchin Monkey on Cliff Face by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brown Capuchin Monkeys on Cliff Face by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brown Capuchin Monkey on Cliff Face by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brown Capuchin Monkey on Cliff Face by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brown Capuchin Monkeys by birthrightearth, on Flickr


D1X 1167 Terrestrial Capuchin by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brown Capuchin Monkey-Palm nut in foot by birthrightearth, on Flickr


D1X 794 Nut Crackers by birthrightearth, on Flickr


D1X 802 Nut Crackers by birthrightearth, on Flickr


Brown Capuchin Monkey-tool using by birthrightearth, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

alagoas by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Chapada Diamantina National Park


Petroglifos Naturais by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Mar de Mesas da Chapada Diamantina by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Vista do Cume do Pai Inácio by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cume do Pai Inácio by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumaça by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumaça by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Detalhe do poço by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Entrada da Gruta da Pratinha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Dobra em Caixa - Campo Redondo - Ibicoara (BA) by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Poço Azul by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Poço Azul by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Poço Azul by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira do Tiburtino by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Flor do Cáctus by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Luz no Vale do Paty by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Primeira vista da fenda da Cachoeira da Fumacinha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumacinha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumacinha by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Canion do Paraguaçu by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeirão por Cima by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeirão por Cima by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeirão por Cima by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeirão por Cima by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeirão por Cima by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeirão por Cima by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira da Fumacinha (por cima) by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeirão por Cima by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Cachoeira do Fraga by Michael Strugale, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Serra da Tromba


Serra da Tromba com vegetação colorida by Michael Strugale, on Flickr


Paineira e a Serra da Tromba by Michael Strugale, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Vista aérea by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Vista aérea by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Rio da Prata by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Rio da Prata by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Arara vermelha by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Lobinho by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr


Pôr do sol by WWF-Brasil, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Caiapônia by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Vale do Rio São Domingos by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Salto São Domingos (lll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Campo Novo do Parecis


Aldeia Ponte de Pedra by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Cachoeira Ponte de Pedra by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Rio Sucuruína (lV) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Borboletas by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Portal Cidade de Pedra by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Rio Sacre (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Salto Belo (lll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Salto Belo (lV) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## raffasoares (Jul 30, 2009)

lindas, lindas!


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional dos Aparados da Serra - RS by Fernando Top, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Delta do Parnaíba 

Delta do Parnaíba (Piauí-Maranhão) by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Rio e mar by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Dunas no Delta do Parnaíba by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Rios no Delta do Parnaíba by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Delta do Parnaíba com rio e dunas by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Carnaúbas com helicóptero by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Dunas no final da luz by André Pessoa, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

caatinga na seca ganhando cores com as primeiras chuvas by André Pessoa, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stunning photography!


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Pico da Neblina
56477938​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible photos...:cheers:


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Praia dos Coqueiros by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Praia da Japara Grande (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Praia da Japara Grande (lll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Praia da Japara Grande by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Praia do Moreira by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Praia do Moreira (ll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Maré Alta by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr


Barra do Cahy (lll) by Rafael Fernando, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Maragogi - State of Alagoas*

Maragogi is located on the Coral Coast – Costa dos Corais – *130 kilometers of continuous living tropical reefs on the coast of Northeast Brazil*. The municipality is the second most visited city after Maceio the state capital of Alagoas

Its major attraction is the "Galés", a group of tropical pools formed at low tide about 6 kilometers from the city's beach. They are served by 15 large registered catamarans leaving from various points in the municipal area. Individual tours are also available.


Ferias-201 por Mucoide, no Flickr


Ferias-200 por Mucoide, no Flickr


Ferias-227 por Mucoide, no Flickr








​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Paredões e mata de caatinga na fazenda Pedro Dias - Piauí by André Pessoa, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Arpoador no Rio de Janeiro by marcelo nacinovic, on Flickr


Abricó-de-macaco (Couroupita guianensis) by marcelo nacinovic, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Nascente do Rio Parnaíba 

Série Aéreas Piauí: Amanhecer no Cerrado by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Série Aéreas Piauí: Pedra Furada na Estação Ecológica de Uruçuí-Una by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Série Aéreas Piauí: Nascente do Rio Parnaíba by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Onça-suçuarana na Caatinga by André Pessoa, on Flickr


Tatu-verdadeiro by André Pessoa, on Flickr
megafauna's fossils

Cemitério da megafauna no sertão do Piauí by André Pessoa, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Praia de japaratinga

Ferias-262 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Ferias-263 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Ferias-257 by Mucoide, on Flickr


Ferias-258 by Mucoide, on Flickr​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

thanks for all the likes...:cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Joaquim National Park - Santa Catarina

*Winter*









DSC_3776 por DigiPhotus, no Flickr


























​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Trindade Island - Espírito Santo


















andreluizbarbosa


Ilha da Trindade por Ilha da Trindade 2, no Flickr









ilhadatrindade2​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fernando de Noronha Archipelago - Pernambuco









Fernando de Noronha by Valdemir Cunha, on Flickr 


Fernando de Noronha, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Fernando de Noronha, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Aparados da Serra National Park - Santa Catarina/Rio Grande do Sul


Serra Geral Catarinense por LRM FOTO CINE ARTE, no Flickr


canion por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


Canion Fortaleza por Ivan < Georeferred Pictures! >, no Flickr









Canyon Fortaleza por Lucas Brentano, no Flickr 









marcus zilli - Natureza-45 por Marcus Zilli, no Flickr









Sem título por andré k. lane, no Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

FAAN said:


> Fernando de Noronha, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, no Flickr
> [/CENTER]


Niiiice!!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Cachoeira dos veadinhos - Sengé - Paraná*​ 







​ Cachoeira dos Veadinhos por ALiNe~, no Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bombinhas - Santa Catarina
​ 







​ Bombinhas #8204 por Ismar dos Santos, no Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Garopaba - Santa Catarina










Vista de Garopaba por Vanderli S. Ribeiro, no Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina










Florianópolis - SC por alineruviaro, no Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Serra das Confusões - Piauí











Serra das Confusões no inverno by André Pessoa, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Serra do Rio do Rastro - Santa Catarina











Neve em Santa Catarina by Bode Morto, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Prateleiras - Parque Nacional do Itatiaia - Rio de Janeiro & Minas Gerais​


As Prateleiras no Parque Nacional do Itatiaia (2600m) by marcelo nacinovic, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Gramado - Rio Grande do Sul​









Gramado by Karla Magueta, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Ubatuba - Sao Paulo​ by , on Flickr










Marina Saco da Ribeira - Ubatuba, SP - BrazilIata Anderson


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Poços de Caldas - Minas Gerais​



~10/52~ MY LOVELY CITY by João.Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Chapada dos Veadeiros - Goiás



Sarjeta Natural by Kazu_za, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Brazilian Military’s Crucible: Jungle Warfare Instruction*










*A Brazilian soldier practiced rappelling from a helicopter as part of the Jungle Warfare Instruction Center, a course offered by the Brazilian Army in the Amazon rainforest.* 









*A French soldier prepared to rappel from a helicopter. Dozens of soldiers from elite Brazilian military units, as well as members of special operations forces from around the world, vie each year for coveted spots in the courses at the center.*









*In courses lasting about nine weeks, instructors submit soldiers to an array of punishing tasks. The soldiers must endure long hikes through the jungle, swim in waters infested with caiman and piranha and survive for several days without rations, hunting or foraging for their own food.*









*Instructors also deprive soldiers of sleep, roaring insults at them when they show signs of fatigue, and force them to engage in hand-to-hand combat with one another.*









*Throughout it all, soldiers rest (when permitted) in hammocks pitched on trees deep in the forest, where they are often soaked by heavy rains or bedeviled by the ear-piercing groans of howler monkeys.*









*The program originated in 1964 after a Brazilian officer, who attended a similar course once operated by the United States Army in Panama, sought to create an instruction center tailored to the conditions of the Brazilian rain forests.*









*Training a military force that will allow Brazil to assert its sovereignty over the Amazon region, about 60 percent of which is in Brazil and which is urbanizing at a rapid pace, remains the center’s priority.*









*The program focuses on the challenges posed by cocaine trafficking, illegal deforestation, the unauthorized mining of gold and diamonds and the threat of incursions by rebels from Colombia.*









*Soldiers not taking part in the course cooked barbecue steak to be shared among participants.*









*A Brazilian soldier showed a comrade an injury to his knee. Of 100 participants who began the course this year, just 53 were left at the midway point. Doctors and psychologists constantly monitor the soldiers, requesting their removal if they appear too fatigued or sick.*









*Heavy rain clouds approached the canopied rain forest enveloping this remote military outpost in the Amazon.*









*The threats to human survival here are myriad: piranhas, pit viper, and the formiga-cabo-verde, called the bullet ant in English and found in colonies at the base of trees. Its sting, according to victims, hurts about as much as being shot and lasts for a good 24 hours.*









*“Rambo couldn’t finish this course,” said Lt. Col. Mário Augusto Coimbra, the chief instructor at the jungle warfare center. “It’s because he’s an individualist; to truly survive in the jungle you need to be a team.”*​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

the last photo as been posted here already so please remove it and I thank you for contributing here but please maintain order and make sure the photos are on par with the rest of the threads, quality pictures only. 




FAAN said:


> São Joaquim National Park - Santa Catarina
> 
> *Winter*
> 
> ...


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Lajeado da Margarida


Lajeado da Margarida by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Campos de Cima da Serra by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Campos de Cima da Serra by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Lua Minguante by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Campos de Cima da Serra by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


Lajeado da Margarida by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Jaquirana - Rio Grande do Sul 


Cascata do Passo do S by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Serra do Aracá - Amazonas​ 
​ 






​ Serra do Araca by From11, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Tambaba - Paraíba










Tambaba by brspled, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Itacaré - Bahia










Gamboa - Itacaré, Bahia by brspled, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Iguaçu Falls - Paraná

_*http://www.flickr.com*_








Cataratas do Iguaçu by felipedallavalle, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Roraima - Roraima










amarcela, on flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Itamonte - Minas Gerais









Cristiane Gellert








​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Cânion do Xingó


Piranhas - AL by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr

Cânion do Xingó (Rio São Francisco) by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr








​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Excellent thread and beautiful photos. Thank You so much for the sharing!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Recife - Pernambuco










Recife, Brazil by christos-greece, on Flickr
(yes thats right, one of our Moderators  )


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Vineyards Valley - Rio Grande do Sul










Parreiral Vale dos Vinhedos by Vanderli Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*stunning photography! *


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ilhas Dois Irmãos - Pernambuco




Fernando de Noronha - Baia dos Porcos by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr

















​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Cânion Monte Negro - Rio Grande do Sul


Canion Monte Negro - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr


Desnível dos Rios - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr


Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr








​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Parque Nacional de Itatiaia - Rio de Janeiro


Amanhecer no Pico do Couto, Parque Nacional de Itatiaia, RJ/MG by Flávio Varricchio, on Flickr


Arco íris emoldurando o Pico das Agulhas Negras,Parque Nacional do Itatiaia,RJ/MG by Flávio Varricchio, on Flickr


Amanhecer no Maciço das Prateleiras, Parque Nacional de Itatiaia, RJ/MG by Flávio Varricchio, on Flickr


Pico das Agulhas Negras e Pedra do Camelo,Parque Nacional do Itatiaia,RJ/MG by Flávio Varricchio, on Flickr


Entardecer no Vale do Rio Campo Belo e Pico das Agulhas Negras,Parque Nacional do Itatiaia,RJ/MG by Flávio Varricchio, on Flickr








​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Simply stunning photos! kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

AJ215 said:


> Cânion Monte Negro - Rio Grande do Sul
> 
> 
> Canion Monte Negro - Sao Jose dos Ausentes - RS by Roberto Peradotto, on Flickr
> ...


love this shot. :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Great photos here kay: 

+

Thanks for reviving this thread .


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Morro do Cambirela


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina


----------



## lc (Jun 30, 2007)

Some pics from Rio Grande do Norte state, Small wonder in the extreme northeastern Brazil.

Carnaúba dos Dantas









Areia Branca










Passa e Fica









Passa e Fica


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## friendpicksd (Mar 13, 2021)

Brazil hav so much hidden teasures
-----
My website: kem chống nắng cho da dầu mụn


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

_*Cavanillesia arborea - Barriguda*_









Tree with fruits, in caducifolia forest.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice videos about Brazil! 
I will move some videos to a new thread in Videos Showcase forum


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks! 😀



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice videos about Brazil!
> I will move some videos to a new thread in Videos Showcase forum


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice videos from Brazil


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks 👍.


christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice videos from Brazil


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

*



*


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Parque Nacional Serra da Capivara *​Nova Pedra Furada descoberta na zona de entorno do Parque Nacional Serra da Capivara (Piauí). by André Pessoa, on Flickr

Fazenda Jurubeba - área de preservação natural na zona de entorno do Parque Nacional Serra da Capivara (PI). by André Pessoa, on Flickr

Canoas da Serra Vermelha, Serra dos Gringos e Morro do Pote (Piauí). by André Pessoa, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Raso da Catarina*​Raso da Catarina (BA) Aérea da Fazenda Serra Branca by André Pessoa, on Flickr

Mandacarus na Caatinga do Raso da Catarina by André Pessoa, on Flickr

Pedra Furada na Serra Branca - Raso da Catarina (Bahia) by André Pessoa, on Flickr

Raso da Catarina, BR, BA by Edson Carvalho, on Flickr

Lear&#x27;s Macaws by Thelma Gátuzzô, on Flickr


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Reserva Biológica da Toca Velha*​


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Visit Bodoquena on Instagram: "Localizado à 80km de Bodoquena, e a 7km do centro de Bonito, o @aquarionatural_oficial é uma flutuação em uma nascente de águas cristalinas que você pode visitar quando estiver em Bodoquena, veja no @visitbonito as belíssimas opções de passeios que esperam por você na região 💙 #VisitBodoquena 📷 @visitmatogrossodosul . . #visitmatogrossodosul #bodoquenams #visitbonito #visitbrasil #bonitoms #ecoturismo #embraturbrasil #mtur #brasil #cidadeserrana #matogrossodosul"


Visit Bodoquena shared a post on Instagram: "Localizado à 80km de Bodoquena, e a 7km do centro de Bonito, o @aquarionatural_oficial é uma flutuação em uma nascente de águas cristalinas que você pode visitar quando estiver em Bodoquena, veja no @visitbonito as belíssimas opções de passeios que...




www.instagram.com


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------

